# leggy intruder



## myxodex (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi All,

Maybe some of you will like this critter. It came wondering across the bedroom carpet when I was visiting family near Durban in South Africa.





As a kid in South Africa I just loved all the creepy-crawlies we had there. These one's we used to call crab-spiders ... they creep forward slowly but move sideways very quickly. They are of course not spiders but whip scorpions ... those extra long legs are some sort of antennae ... here it is sussing out my finger.




Although they look evil, they are in fact quite harmless ... they can be provoked into attack but all they manage is a little rasping pinch that cannot break the skin. This one was too docile and just wouldn't respond.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2006)

Would it eat mealie bugs if you put it on your orchids?


----------



## Heather (Oct 7, 2006)

That is one wild creature! How does it use the front "claws"?


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 7, 2006)

it probably sends electrical impulses through a sort of nervous system...
can you tell i'm shaking as i type this? i'm so nervous.
not really.


----------



## myxodex (Oct 7, 2006)

Unfortunately I've not seen them eating and have no idea what they prey on.
The claws I can only guess hold on to prey ... would love to see one hunting but they typically lurk in dark places feeling their way around with those antennae.
They are very common in the Durban area and can easily be found in most garages hiding behind/under boxes etc. They are typically very shy and dart for cover when exposed. There is a similar creature in Costa Rica and presumably other parts of tropical America. Anyone ever cleaned out a garage in Florida? 
Ever seen one of these on an orchid trip in the tropics?
Cheers,
Tim


----------

